# any members new or old living in morelos state?



## daniv (Nov 15, 2007)

hi there its dani here and i live in yautepec in morelos state and was wondering if there are actually any members here living in this state i live in here.
please get back to me thanks.
hugs from;
dani.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! How long have you been in Mexico, and where are you from originally.


----------



## DUTCH (Mar 19, 2009)

*Make your life easier*



daniv said:


> hi there its dani here and i live in yautepec in morelos state and was wondering if there are actually any members here living in this state i live in here.
> please get back to me thanks.
> hugs from;
> dani.


Hi Dani, I hope you have find your way in Morelos, and I am sorry you felt so frustated with your entrepeneur adventure. My advice to all of you traying to start a business in Mexico is, don´t rush. 

-First you have to get to know how things work here, and what works in Morelos, does not mean it works in Merida, there are cultural differences also. 

-If you have a limited money for investment, set a goal acording with your investment capacity. start in small scale and let the business grow by itself.

-Do not pretend to spend all your money on the business, keep a financial cushion to lived while the business is developing, consider at least a year time frame. if your business survives the first year you have a better chance to succes.

-If you have a trade, proffesion, skill, or hobby, USED your professional experience is 50% of the business, explore the posibilities on starting something related with.

-If don´t then my advise is to ¨shop¨around for business that are for ¨sell¨, ¨traspasos¨ is how they called. find something already stablish, make sure theres is no tricks behind and cut a deal. Once you are in charge, give the business a new face lift, and your personal touch. that will give customers a fresh signal, and encourage them to rediscover your service.

We own a shop (Clothing Boutique ) in Merida, since 2007, and now we are starting a second business. We have 20 years of Business Consulting experience, but becomen a entrepeneur is a different story.

We wish you all a great success.
Greettings from Merida


----------

